# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Nami, née en 09/2017. Est-ellel condamnée a passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 4 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *NAMI

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : Septembre 2017

POIDS : estimé 16/18 kg

POINT SANTÉ : stérilisée.

SON ORIGINE : récupérée dans la rue de Bucarest avec son frère Ouzo.

SON COMPORTEMENT : Nami est une jolie et gentille chienne.  Elle est très contente de nous voir arriver lorsqu'on s'approche de son enclos, elle saute, demande des friandises mais une fois que l'on est entré dans son enclos, elle se montre très timide et garde ses distances.

Suite à nos voyages, on a pu constater quelle a bien évolué et quelle accepte mieux notre présence. Elle prend les friandises à la main. Elle se laisse caresser et semble accepter le moment. Elle a besoin de temps mais hors contexte refuge, au sein d'une famille, il est certain qu'elle va évoluer.

Elle aura besoin d'une famille ayant déjà eu des chiens ou ayant un chien pour l'aider à progresser puisqu'elle n'aura plus Ouzo pour la rassurer. Sa famille devra disposer d'un extérieur obligatoirement pour l'apprentissage de la marche en laisse, la propreté car elle sera sûrement très peureuse les premières semaines de son arrivée. il faudra y aller en douceur.



FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS



Arrivera en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org
Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N'oubliez pas Nami, il est encore très jeune...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une beauté ce chien :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## manou 851

Y a un souci avec la date de naissance : né le 09/2018 ??

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Y a un souci avec la date de naissance : né le 09/2018 ??


Ah oui merci !
Rectifié

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Monkey

Je pensais qu'elle aurait trouvé depuis... son compagnon de refuge tjs là aussi apparemment...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Je pensais qu'elle aurait trouvé depuis... son compagnon de refuge tjs là aussi apparemment...


Malheureusement les 2 sont encore au refuge et leur sur Taliya également.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Monkey

Tellement de loulous... les chiens en France ne trouvent déjà pas adoptants... Un gros Up pour Nami son frère et leur soeur !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/qzl3i9hEmVM

https://youtu.be/HUL3w-9KI5s

----------


## Monkey

Toujours avec son frère et sa soeur ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Toujours avec son frère et sa soeur ?


Elle est avec son frère.

----------


## Monkey

Tant mieux si Taliya a pu trouver une solution... Up pour Nami et son frère du coup !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Tant mieux si Taliya a pu trouver une solution... Up pour Nami et son frère du coup !


Taliya est en France dans une FA.

----------


## Monkey

A t'elle un post Rescue ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> A t'elle un post Rescue ?


http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...84/page-2.html

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours aussi joyeux de nous voir arriver, enfin les friandises, mais  dès qu'on s'approche du grillage ou on tente un contact, distance mise  par les loulous...
Ils ont encore besoin de temps !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

Qu'ils sont beaux ces deux loulous.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## doriant



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Vu avec Lénuta ce jour, nous pouvons diffuser *Nami.
Suite à nos voyages, on a pu constater quelle a bien évolué et quelle accepte mieux notre présence. Elle prend les friandises à la main. Elle se laisse caresser et semble accepter le moment. Elle a besoin de temps mais hors contexte refuge, au sein d'une famille, il est certain qu'elle va évoluer.

Elle aura besoin d'une famille ayant déjà eu des chiens ou ayant un chien pour l'aider à progresser puisqu'elle n'aura plus Ouzo pour la rassurer. Sa famille devra disposer d'un extérieur obligatoirement pour l'apprentissage de la marche en laisse, la propreté car elle sera sûrement très peureuse les premières semaines de son arrivée. il faudra y aller en douceur.













*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

tellement contente de pouvoir caresser *Nami*. Elle semble bien apprécier le contact de la main.

Peut-être que sans son frère qui panique, elle serait plus détendue pour continuer sa progression  













https://youtu.be/y9i_TQxFLN8

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne trouve pas le post FB de Nami.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Je ne trouve pas le post FB de Nami.


C'est possible qu'elle n'en ait pas  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Nami* accepte les caresses et semble les apprécier . elle est douce et gentille, moins sauvage que son frère






https://youtu.be/47oCwd9jLM8

https://youtu.be/E_rZXi1bhu0

https://youtu.be/3rPa5TE6dPM

----------


## Vegane7

Album de Nami à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/profile/100...search/?q=Nami

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Gentille *Nami*, égale à elle même. toujours en retrait derrière Ouzo.

https://youtu.be/qr_wI7Bytqc

----------

